# محرك السى دى روم



## akram769 (22 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

طبعا فى مواضيع كتيره على النت بتتكلم عن صناعة موتور الطائره من محرك السى دى روم 

بس انا الكومبيوتر عندى جديد واللاب توب كمان ومكانش ينفع اخلع السى دى روم منهم 

بس كان عندى جهاز كمبيوتر قدييييييييييييييم 

من الثمانينات تقريبا ولما خلعت منه السى دى روم وحاولت انى انفذ الشروحات الى موجوده على النت 

بس لقيت حاجه غريبه جدا :81::81::81::81:

فى الشروحات دى كان المحرك فيه 9 اذرع يتلف عليها السلك النحاسى 

لكن فى السى دى روم القديم بتاعى لقيت 15 ذراااااااااااااااااااع :68::68::68::68:

ومش عارف بصراحه ده يتلف ازاى وياريت حد يساعدنى :7::7::7:
​


----------



## nader galal (24 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز اكرم الموضوع بسيطو هي نفس طريقة لف الاستاسور ذو التسعة ازرع كل الموضوع عو ان تلف زراع و سيب اثنين و هكذا ،في الاخر حتلاقي عندك كل 5 ازرع مرتبطين ببعض و لديك 3 اطراف سلك ايضا
اذا احتجت مساعدة راسلني على 
[email protected]


----------



## akram769 (24 يونيو 2010)

اولا شكرا على مرورك الجميل 

انا فكرت فى الموضوع ده برده بس كنت شاكك فيه 

ثانيا ممكن تقولى مقاس السلك المطلوب . وعدد المغناطيسات (ومقاستها)


----------

